# Pregunta tonta: ¿repositorio GRP?

## spoilerman

Muy buenas!

Aunque soy nuevo en el foro llevo ya un par de añitos trasteando con Gentoo.

Mi pregunta:

Tenemos varios "sabores" para instalar Gentoo: LiveCD's universales y específicos, 3 Stages, y la GRP: los paquetes gordos más conocidos, precompilados en un segundo CD.

Normalmente yo instalo Gentoo aprovechando una Knoppix que tengo, me bajo la stage que me interesa y al final... a  "emerger" el resto. Todo ello porque paso de quemar CD's sin ser necesario y tener una conexión permanente a la red.

¿Pero y si alguna vez quiero tener el sistema instalado con las aplicaciones del 2º CD? Obviamente tendré que grabarlo en un disco, o usar alguna utilidad para leer la ISO desde el disco duro.

Si, pero yo no necesito todo lo que viene, sólo quiero parte de los paquetes, no todos.

En definitiva, ¿sabeis si existe por ahí algún servidor en el que estén los paquetes precompilados del 2º CD (la GRP) para poderlos bajar? Vamos, un repositorio ftp o algo parecido con los paquetes de ese CD.

Si no es así ¿Creeis que sería útil que hubiese alguno montado?

Gracias y saludos de antemano.

----------

## alexlm78

Tengo la impresion de que hay un intento de uno, o hubo uno y no funciono, pero son solamente conjeturas mias:

esto encontre que me dio esa impresion:

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/grp/

Pero no esoty serguro, busque por la web y no encntre ninguno, no se haya pasado algo por alto, si alguno sabe mas, porfa cuentelo.

Por otro lado, no estoy seguro de que sea muy util un repositorio de GRP si ya tenemos las fuentes, eso seria caer de nuevo al uso de RPM de anters y creo que la mayoria de nosotros (hablo por mi, y la mayoria de gentoomanos de mi LUG) usamos gentoo por eso la compilacion para tu propia PC.

Es solo una opinion, debe haber muchas mas.

Saludos.

----------

## jBilbo

Sobre el tema de los paquetes precompilados ya se habló hace poco y opiné que habría bastantes problemas con el tema de las USE flags (cuáles tendrían? serán _seguro_ diferentes a las que tengamos nosotros pq son totalmente específicas... entre otras cosas como que no estaran suficientemente testeados, etc).

Por otro lado el tema de grabar el LiveCD o el 2ndo CD, yo lo que hago para no gastar es hacerlo en un regrabable (CD-RW), gran invento los regrabables...  :Smile: .

----------

## quelcom

Yo comparto la opinion de alexlm78. Si los hubirean dudo mucho que los utilizara a no ser en paquetes bestialmente grandes como OpenOffice.

Yo personalmente me hago paquetes binarios de aplicaciones grandes (KDE, X.org...) despues de emerger y si tubiera algun problema (espero que no...   :Wink:  ) pues emergeo mis paquetillos binarios en un momento.

----------

## L41n

Hola a todos.

Hace mucho que llevo mi propio repositorio personal con paquetes precompilados, normalmente suele ser el total de todo lo que compilo. Lo más interesante de este tema es que la tarea de mantenerlos es muy sencilla, ya que al quedar todos los precompilados en el directorio All, es fácil eliminar los antiguos para que los nuevos se usen principalmente.

Aparte de ésto, tan solo queda el navegar por los directorios en los que quedan organizados los alias e ir eliminando los que estan rotos. En esta tarea, Midnight Commander es de mucha utilidad, ya que en poco tiempo se puede navegar por todos los directorios y eliminar los alias huerfanos marcados de color rojo.

A mi no me importaría crear un repositorio online, el problema es que no encuentro ningún servidor al que poder subirlos.

----------

## spoilerman

Buenas!

Os respondo a dos para hacerlo más sencillo.

alexlm78 dijo:

usamos gentoo por eso la compilacion para tu propia PC.

A mi me gusta por el bleeding edge (tener lo último de lo último), portage y por, avanzando una posible respuesta, porque Gentoo me parece una "distro" más seria y con mejor base que Archlinux.

jBilbo comentaba:

opiné que habría bastantes problemas con el tema de las USE flags

[...]

gran invento los regrabables...

Las USE flags serían las usadas en el CD de la GRP, obviamente.

Por otro lado, ¿Para qué bajarme toda una imgen ISO, si yo sólo quiero KDE y OpenOffice, por ejemplo?

...

En resumen, lo que me gustaría sería un simpe servidor ftp en el cual estuvisen los paquetes de las imágenes de los CD's con la GRP que sale con cada nueva versión estable de Gentoo.

Si supiera de un hospedaje gratuíto, con varios gigas y que soportase el tráfico, subía yo mismo los CD's para el resto de la gente.

Saludos!

----------

## jBilbo

Los grp sólo estan disponibles en ISO porque sólo se utilizan para hacer una instalación rápida. Fuera de eso, no tiene sentido porque el portage ha cambiando mucho desde que salió gentoo 2002.2... y actualmente quizás sólo se aprovecharian unos pocos paquetes, los demás habran cambiado de versión ya.

El hecho de que sean útiles es porque en el CD también viene un portage "congelado", que es el que se utiliza, donde todas las versiones estables de los paquetes coinciden con los binarios que proporcionan en el 2ndo CD.

Hacer un repositorio con binarios para todas las versiones de ebuild que hay en gentoo y a la velocidad que gentoo se actualiza sería un trabajo muy costoso.

----------

## spoilerman

Creo que o no me explicado bien o me has entendido mal   :Question: 

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> Los grp sólo estan disponibles en ISO porque sólo se utilizan para hacer una instalación rápida. Fuera de eso, no tiene sentido porque el portage ha cambiando mucho desde que salió gentoo 2002.2... y actualmente quizás sólo se aprovecharian unos pocos paquetes, los demás habran cambiado de versión ya.
> 
> El hecho de que sean útiles es porque en el CD también viene un portage "congelado", que es el que se utiliza, donde todas las versiones estables de los paquetes coinciden con los binarios que proporcionan en el 2ndo CD.
> 
> Hacer un repositorio con binarios para todas las versiones de ebuild que hay en gentoo y a la velocidad que gentoo se actualiza sería un trabajo muy costoso.

 

Los cd's a los que me refiero son los que se llaman actualmente "packagecd", y siguen siendo una Plataforma de Referencia de Gentoo ¿No?

Por tanto la última versión de la que hablaríamos sería la 2004.2.

Por otro lado insisto en que sólo hablo de que haya un repositorio de lo que hay únicamente en esos packgecd (creo que han sacado un packagecd por cada arquitectura para las que hay los stages 2 y 3 preparados.)

Y también insisto en que no halbo de un repositorio de todas las versiones de ebuild, sólo quiero el contenido de las ISO de los packagecd desplegadas en un directorio en la red.

Insisto sólo repositorios con los paquetes de los packagecd de la versión estable de Gentoo (actualmente 2004.2)

Sobre paquetes compilar, actualizar y subir nuevas versiones de paquetes  ya hablaremos otro día.   :Rolling Eyes: 

A ver si alquien me comprende   :Sad: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> Los cd's a los que me refiero son los que se llaman actualmente "packagecd", y siguen siendo una Plataforma de Referencia de Gentoo ¿No?
> 
> Por tanto la última versión de la que hablaríamos sería la 2004.2.

 

Sí, yo también me refería a esos paquetes, son los que estan en el famoso 2ndo CD. La última versión del LiveCD es la 2002.2, sí.

Por otro lado insisto en que sólo hablo de que haya un repositorio de lo que hay únicamente en esos packgecd (creo que han sacado un packagecd por cada arquitectura para las que hay los stages 2 y 3 preparados.)

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y también insisto en que no halbo de un repositorio de todas las versiones de ebuild, sólo quiero el contenido de las ISO de los packagecd desplegadas en un directorio en la red.

 

De acuerdo, sólo esos paquetes...

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> Insisto sólo repositorios con los paquetes de los packagecd de la versión estable de Gentoo (actualmente 2004.2)

 

Tampoco me entiendes a mi me parece  :Sad:  La "versión estable de Gentoo" hoy es diferente a cuando salió el liveCD 2004.2. Si alguien pusiera los packageCD del 2002.2 en la red, ahora mismo sólo podríamos hacer servir unos pocos... dura muy poco la gloria de un paquete en Gentoo, rápidamente sale una nueva versión o un -r1 con lo que el binario ya no sirve.

Si no comprendes lo que quiero decir haz un "emerge sync", bájate la iso del packageCD del 2002.2, saca todos los binarios te los pones en su directorio (/usr/portage/packages) o haces un export como dice el manual de instalación, e intentas instalar, por ejemplo OpenOffice o mozilla en binario...

No podrás. Porque tu portage buscará la versión estable de Openoffice, y esa es la 1.1.2, mientras que en el 2002.2 está la 1.1.1. Y mozilla tampoco, porque buscará la versión 1.7.2 y en binario sólo esta la 1.7... etc... etc..

Un packageCD, sería interesante tenerlo en internet para las personas que casi no actualizan su ordenador y así podrían actualizarlo cada vez que sale un nuevo live-Cd, lo que pasa es que es bastante arriesgado por los fallos de seguridad y eso (actualizar de tanto en tanto). Si es para una persona que esta al dia, cuando sale el liveCd ésta persona ya tiene todos los paquetes que salen en el liveCD compilados, porque los desarrolladores de Gentoo no se adelantan, sinó que cogen el portage como esta el dia de la release (o 1 semana antes o así) y crean los binarios para ese dia a esa hora: "congelan el portage".

Espero haberme explicado, si aún crees que no estamos hablando de lo mismo me lo dices, pero creo que es eso  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

si quieres bajar paquetes binarios agrega lo sgte en el make.conf:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://ftp.fredan.org/gentoo/binaries/amd-athlonxp/All"
```

luego para buscar usar paquetes binarios usa -g o -G (si kieres SÓLO binarios)

onda para instalar perl desde binario (k instale la ultima version del binario y no k busque el ultimo ebuild):

emerge -G perl

----------

## spoilerman

Je je!

jBilbo, ahora empiezo a ver la luz al final del túnel... Digo a entender tus razones.

Yo veo práctico el uso de los repositorios de binarios para hacer una instalación rápida y poder empezar a trabajar "en seguida".

En cuanto a hacer un "emerge sync", ya sé que seguramente no podré usar como estable los paquetes del CD binario si actualizo el portage al cabo de un cierto tiempo, pero para eso están los ficheros con el "snapshot" de cuando "congelaron el portage" en los CD's.

Y ahora te doy la razón en tu razonamiento sobre lo que comentas de las nuevas versiones estables que van saliendo cuando hacemos un "emerge sync", pero voy a insistir en el tema de los binarios...

Me cito a mi mismo: "Sobre paquetes compilar, actualizar y subir nuevas versiones de paquetes ya hablaremos otro día." Venga, que sea hoy mismo.

¿Y si hubiese un repositorio en el que estuviesen los binarios de los packagecd, pero actualizados a medida que salen nuevas versiones estables? Por ejemplo como sabemos en el CD de 2004.2 está KDE 3.2. Bien, pues en ese repositorio se podría subir, cuando sea estable, la 3.3.

Por un lado, insisto en que sólo se haga con los paquetes de los CD's. Y por otro lado, obviamente se compilaría siguiendo las opciones de compilación y las variables usadas en la compilación de los CD's (vamos, ser lo más estándard posible)

En mi defensa de esa "aberración" (compilar lo menos posible) trataré de traducir la frase filosófica de Gentoo: "Gentoo trata sobre poder elegir"   :Smile: 

Por cierto ¿Es cosa mía o has puesto varias veces 2002.2 queriendo decir 2004.2?

----------

## psm1984

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> No podrás. Porque tu portage buscará la versión estable de Openoffice, y esa es la 1.1.2, mientras que en el 2002.2 está la 1.1.1. Y mozilla tampoco, porque buscará la versión 1.7.2 y en binario sólo esta la 1.7... etc... etc..

 

No, no es asi, tu puedes especificar la version que quieres instalar, admeas de que con el parametro K buscara la version mas actual que pueda del binario.

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> En mi defensa de esa "aberración" (compilar lo menos posible) trataré de traducir la frase filosófica de Gentoo: "Gentoo trata sobre poder elegir"

 

¿que aberracion?   :Twisted Evil: , en la filosofia lo deja bien claro   :Wink: .

PD: otra distribuciones arrancan igual de rapido programas pero compilados para 386 que gentoo   :Shocked: .

----------

## jBilbo

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo veo práctico el uso de los repositorios de binarios para hacer una instalación rápida y poder empezar a trabajar "en seguida".

 

Exacto. Almenos el equipo de Gentoo lo hace por eso mismo, había bastante gente se quejaba de la lenta instalación, y eso les echaba para atrás. Ahora se puede elegir.

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> En cuanto a hacer un "emerge sync", ya sé que seguramente no podré usar como estable los paquetes del CD binario si actualizo el portage al cabo de un cierto tiempo, pero para eso están los ficheros con el "snapshot" de cuando "congelaron el portage" en los CD's.

 

No, pero una vez has hecho un emerge sync, ya no sería lógico hacer un "rm -rf /usr/portage/*" "cd /usr/portage" "tar -jxvf /mnt/cdrom/portage-XXX"... almenos yo no lo haría.

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> ¿Y si hubiese un repositorio en el que estuviesen los binarios de los packagecd, pero actualizados a medida que salen nuevas versiones estables? Por ejemplo como sabemos en el CD de 2004.2 está KDE 3.2. Bien, pues en ese repositorio se podría subir, cuando sea estable, la 3.3.

 

Se podría hacer, sí, pero lo malo es que se tendrían que hacer 4 o 5 binarios para cada paquete de KDE por ej., uno optimizado para pentium3, otro para pentium4, otro para Athlonxp, otro para.... etc, etc... mucho trabajo.

Editado: Por cierto! que KDE 3.3 ya es estable!!  :Very Happy: 

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> En mi defensa de esa "aberración" (compilar lo menos posible) trataré de traducir la frase filosófica de Gentoo: "Gentoo trata sobre poder elegir"   

 

Por supuesto, tú puedes hacer tu propio repositorio si quieres, pero claro necesitas ancho de banda para subir tus binarios, un servidor con buena conexión y tus binarios sólo serían aprovechados por los que tengan tu misma cpu.

 *spoilerman wrote:*   

> Por cierto ¿Es cosa mía o has puesto varias veces 2002.2 queriendo decir 2004.2?

 

Sí, perdona... quería decir 2004 no sé en qué estaría pensando... tanto 2... xD   :Very Happy: 

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *jBilbo wrote:*   No podrás. Porque tu portage buscará la versión estable de Openoffice, y esa es la 1.1.2, mientras que en el 2002.2 está la 1.1.1. Y mozilla tampoco, porque buscará la versión 1.7.2 y en binario sólo esta la 1.7... etc... etc.. 
> 
> No, no es asi, tu puedes especificar la version que quieres instalar, admeas de que con el parametro K buscara la version mas actual que pueda del binario.

 

No conocía la opción -K, sólo la -k (creo que cuando probé binarios -K no existía todavía), así que gracias por el aviso.

Según la descripción parece que es igual que la -k pero si no existe binario  aborta la operación... pero no sé yo si instala paquetes anteriores a la rama estable en ese momento. ¿La has probado?

----------

## Coder

Buenas,

a ver si te sirven estos dos repositorios de paquetes precompilados para gentoo:

http://gentoopackages.net

http://fluzo.org/gentoo-packages/

para instalarlos yo los guardo en

/usr/portage/packages/All/

y luego hago el emerge directamente del archivo. 

Ejemplo:

emerge kdelibs-3.2.2-r1.tbz2

Un saludo   :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> No conocía la opción -K, sólo la -k (creo que cuando probé binarios -K no existía todavía), así que gracias por el aviso.
> 
> Según la descripción parece que es igual que la -k pero si no existe binario  aborta la operación... pero no sé yo si instala paquetes anteriores a la rama estable en ese momento. ¿La has probado?

 

Mira, la que instalaria:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0
```

Con la opcion K

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 -pK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[binary     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 [6.8.0]

```

Y con k

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11 -pk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

```

La opcion -K lleva por lo menos un año. Aunque sin ebuild creo que no funciona (se podria hacer un apaño rapido  :Razz: ).Last edited by psm1984 on Fri Sep 10, 2004 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jBilbo

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *jBilbo wrote:*   No conocía la opción -K, sólo la -k (creo que cuando probé binarios -K no existía todavía), así que gracias por el aviso.
> 
> Según la descripción parece que es igual que la -k pero si no existe binario  aborta la operación... pero no sé yo si instala paquetes anteriores a la rama estable en ese momento. ¿La has probado? 
> 
> Mira, la que instalaria:

 

Oks, aclarado. Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

